# questions on compatible parts of 226 and x-five



## faustus (Mar 22, 2008)

gonna turn legal in a few months time to own a gun. and i want my first to be a sig 226 elite dark, my budget is 

2k, but im really contemplating on stretching it so i can get an x-five comp, its legal here for it to be a CC. my 

question is primarily on the grips, i know the x - five all around has a decocker so is the crimson trace for the 226 compatible with the x -five all around?

i've held the x-five comp and wow the grip is worlds apart from the 226, so by any chance does any1 know if the 226 crimson will fit the comp? or does the x-five have less holes in such a way that the 226 grips wont have enough holes to go in?

ive read in a different forum that the x-five and 226 dont have the same mag dimensions ergo grips wont be compatible, but i think they'r just speculating based on obervation, while it is true that from a distance the only difference is the decocker is it true that you cannot exchange grips and also mags???


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2011)

Funny you mention those models. I first started with a sig 226 crimson trace(series came like that the grip writes p226 not CTC). The gun shot great, I used the laser quite a bit..was fun....but, time to move to reality. Changed the grips back to the original which came in the box. I purchased a Blackwater series right after(almost exact to the dark elite,short reset trigger,higher ducktail, extended grip for hi cap mag,fibre optic front sight,etc)I found my original shot better(thousands of rounds through it), now the Black water is broken in(needs over 2 thousand rounds to settle,you'll know when by feel) I just ordered 2 x5 allround. I started shooting IPSC about less than a year. I used the Blackwater as my primary and CT without laser as back up practice gun. I got those guns to perform well. Little bit hard to compete with tactical pistols, considering cz's have 5lb(dac pull)2lb(sac pull). Sig 10-10.5( double action trigger pull),4.5lb (single action pull). So I was adament to stick with sig. I ordered 2 x5 allrounds(primary and secondary). The barrel goes from a 4.5 " to 5"(better for sight picture). 2 weeks have gone by, 10 more weeks to go. X5 Allround is never kept in stock. Comes from Germany not U.S. I'm presently in Canada, nobody carries this gun unless ordered, not feasible, competition piece, they opt for the lesser priced CZ shadow with the sole purpose of competition. Everything in sig226 are interchangeable except the x5 barrel and guide rod(1/2" difference). I prefer sig cause I never ever jammed with these guns. When I get out of production,I'll move to Standard and shoot my 2 SVI infinity pistols. Until then use ur front sights, putting a crimson trace is a waste on an X5 because the laser comes out of the grip, the advantage is the extra 1/2 " on the barrel. More accurate.put the crimson trace on the dark elite and have a fun double tap & triple tap shots. A Waste to do it to an x5. Remember u chose sig, so u already have good taste.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It is notbeen my experience that P226 parts are interchangeable with the X5.

The hammers are different.

The grips are different.










There is a ledge at the bottom of the X5's frame that make standard P226 not fit.

You can dremel them (as I did ) and make them fit .. but they are not the same.

There may be other differences .. The trigger are same.

Hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------

